# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  10 سور من القران الكريم تحفظك من كل شر  وبلاء

## أمير العاشقين

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: ((عشرة تمنع عشرة))* *1: سورة الفاتحة ..........تمنع غضب الله* *2: سورة يس.........تمنع عطش يوم القيامة* *3: سورة الواقعة .......... تمنع الفقر* *4:* *سورة الدخان ........ تمنع أهوال يوم القيامة* *5: سورة الملك ....... تمنع عذاب القبر* *6: سورة الكوثر ...........تمنع الخصومة* *7: سورة الكافرون ....... تمنع الكفر عند الموت* *8: سورة الإخلاص ............تمنع النفاق* *9: سورة الفلق تمنع .......... الحسد* *10: سورة الناس .......... تمنع الوسواس* *وأنشالله يحفظكم ربي من كل ضر وبلاء* *ونسالكم الدعاء اخواني* *تحياتي* *أمير العاشقين*

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لك مني كل الدعاء بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 

سلمت يداك على هذا الموضوع الرائع 

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

مشكور عزيزي ع الموضوع الرائع ..

حفظنا الله وياكم ان شاء الله ..

جعلنا الله في هدايتة ...

بنتظار المزيد ..

كل المودة

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*أهلاً أخواني* 

*أخي محمود سعد أخي شبكة الناصرة* 

*مشكورين والله وماقصرتوا على المرور الرائع والجيل* 

*شكراً على الرد اخواني* 

*ويعطيكم ربي ألف الف عافيه* 

*ودمتم على الصحة يارب* 


*أخــاكم* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------

